#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Roteador de Cliente derrubando usuário - Mais de 1 ip por MAC

## nonoque

Utilizo rede cabeada e às vezes instalo roteador sem fio para alguns clientes sem ter problema. Mas já aconteceu do roteador estar configurado da maneira correta e mesmo assim, após logar no hotspot o mikrotik derruba aquele ip obrigando o cliente a entrar com login e senha.. 
O cliente navega e daí a uns 3 minutos novamente aparece a tela de hotspot. No log do mikrotik a mensagem é que aquele mac tem mais de um endereço associado(logged out: host removed: limiting address per mac)

Limito sempre 1 ip por mac e entendo que quando uso ip estático no roteador do cliente fazendo nat o mikrotik considera apenas 1 ip, no caso o do roteador do cliente. Vários clientes estão usando roteador normalmente, mas hoje tive esse problema com um cliente que já tinha um roteador usando Velox e queria aproveitar. Cheguei a ressetar o roteador e não adiantou. É esse aqui: www.gothan.net.br/Produto/6815/roteador-wireless-150-mbps-gwr-100
Tentei reduzir o MTU e também não resolveu.

Alguém já passou por isso? Como resolver?

----------


## naldo864

pode ser o proprio cliente colocando um ip estatico so pra encher a paciencia.

----------


## Poemander

Amigo Enoque, passei por esse problema a 2 semanas... um cliente q tinha um modem da velox da marca ZTE(com wifi) queria aproveitar o acesso sem fio pra usar o note. E por mais q configurasse de forma correta, pouco tempo depois, até no mesmo dia, parava de dar acesso. A conclusão que cheguei: não usar esse modem com wifi, pelo menos dessa marca, para esse tipo de função...

Quanto a esse problema do mac, tb já passei por isso na minha rede e resolvi colocando um roteador ou pcba na casa do cliente configurado como "cliente WISP"... dessa forma vc isola sua rede e o mac q vai ser cadastrado no MK vai ser o do ap e o cliente pode colocar outros pc´s nas saídas de rede e vai poder usar wireless tb. Quem logar primeiro, já deixa conectado para quem quiser entrar depois.

Abraço.

----------


## nonoque

> pode ser o proprio cliente colocando um ip estatico so pra encher a paciencia.


Naldo, isso aconteceu quando fui fazer uma instalação e o dliente tinha um roteador sem fio da marca Ghotan que usava com velox. E fui eu quem configurou e apresentou esse problema, o cliente não teve nem a chance de sabotar, aconteceu quando eu testava.

- - - Atualizado - - -




> Amigo Enoque, passei por esse problema a 2 semanas... um cliente q tinha um modem da velox da marca ZTE(com wifi) queria aproveitar o acesso sem fio pra usar o note. E por mais q configurasse de forma correta, pouco tempo depois, até no mesmo dia, parava de dar acesso. A conclusão que cheguei: não usar esse modem com wifi, pelo menos dessa marca, para esse tipo de função...
> 
> Quanto a esse problema do mac, tb já passei por isso na minha rede e resolvi colocando um roteador ou pcba na casa do cliente configurado como "cliente WISP"... dessa forma vc isola sua rede e o mac q vai ser cadastrado no MK vai ser o do ap e o cliente pode colocar outros pc´s nas saídas de rede e vai poder usar wireless tb. Quem logar primeiro, já deixa conectado para quem quiser entrar depois.
> 
> Abraço.


Cliente Wisp seria se ele recebesse um ip pela Wlan e criasse nat, no meu caso o ip vem pelo cabo, pela Wan, então creio q a única opção seria roteador fazendo nat.

----------


## Poemander

Enoque, tb tenho um cliente a cabo e vc pode fazer o q faço aqui... vc liga o cabo de rede na porta ethernet, e configura o modo de operação como *Gateway*... assim o mk vai "enxergar" o mac do roteador ou pcba...

Tenho um cliente assim, usando uma placa de ap Edimax e com firmware ap router... o cliente acessa a internet tanto por cabo, quanto por wireless... sem precisar configurar mais nada...

PS: no caso, só precisa proteger a rede sem fio com chave critografia.

Abraço.

----------


## nonoque

Já fiz e deu no mesmo.




> Enoque, tb tenho um cliente a cabo e vc pode fazer o q faço aqui... vc liga o cabo de rede na porta ethernet, e configura o modo de operação como *Gateway*... assim o mk vai "enxergar" o mac do roteador ou pcba...
> 
> Tenho um cliente assim, usando uma placa de ap Edimax e com firmware ap router... o cliente acessa a internet tanto por cabo, quanto por wireless... sem precisar configurar mais nada...
> 
> PS: no caso, só precisa proteger a rede sem fio com chave critografia.
> 
> Abraço.

----------


## nonoque

O equipamento está em modo roteador, e o sinal está vindo via cabo e não sem fio. Como falei, isso geralmente não acontece porque aparentemente a configuração está correta, haja visto que o equipamento tem um IP fixado na porta WAN e faz NAT em outra faixa pelas 4 portas LAN e WLAN. Deveria somente chegar o ip e MAC da Wan no Mikrotik. 


Mais Detalhes do Hotspot


Address Per Mac: *1*
Idle Timeout: *00:05:00*
HTTP CHAP: *On*
HTTP PAP: *On*
Cookie: *Off*
HTTPS: *Off*
Trial: *Off*
Split User Domain: *Off*
RADIUS: *Off*

----------


## nonoque

Analisei o log de alguns dias atras e estou percebendo que outro cliente que tem roteador também está se desconectando da rede por enviar mais de 1 ip vinculado ao mac da WAN. Preciso resolver isso sem migrar pra pppoe. Será que habilitando a opção MAC no hotspot e substituindo o nome pelo mac vai resolver?

----------


## nonoque

Uma outra coisa que eu pensei...

Antes de chegar cabeado no cliente, a rede passa por 2 enlaces WDS, sendo o primeiro com um par de NanoBridge e o segundo enlace com um par de Nano M2. O firmware dos 2 enlaces está atualizado par a última versão.

----------


## nonoque

Mais Detalhes da Rede:

ENLACE
*1>2 -* NanoBridge em WDS / Bridge - Criptografia WPA - Sinal: -69 - airMAX:On - Dados de multicast: On

*3>4 -* Nano M2 em WDS / Bridge - Criptografia WPA - Sinal: -54 - airMAX:On - Dados de multicast: On

----------


## naldo864

tem como voce ver qual ip esta sendo duplicado no log de algum jeito ,me parece isto .

----------


## nonoque

Pensei em criar um pool e hotspot só pra roteadores wifi

- - - Atualizado - - -

Pensei em criar um pool e hotspot só pra roteadores wifi

----------


## francli

Amigo, você já conseguiu resolver?
Estou passando por este problema, como eu não tinha encontrado este tópico, acabei criando um novo, mas dentro deste mesmo assunto.
Já quebrei muito a cabeça para resolver isto, e posso lhe garantir que o problema não é o roteador, pois na minha rede acontece tambem com Intelbrás e D-Link.
Este problema acontece quando o cliente navega usando um celular ou um tablet com android, fiz este teste em três clientes que estão com este problema. Desligo o roteador e ligo novamente, o cliente entra com o primeiro notebook e funciona tudo bem, entra com o segundo e tudo bem, entra com o smartfone e bagunça tudo. Fiz tambem o contrário, desliguei o roteador e liguei novamente, entrei primeiro com o smartfone e já de cara duplicou ip no servidor.

----------


## Róbson Germano

Colegas do Fórum.
Tenho rede cabeada (par trançado) e toda em bridge, quando um cliente conectada o cabo na interface LAN do roteador alguns clientes acaba pegando ip e ficando sem acesso.
Sobre o problema relatado no tópico tbm passei pelo mesmo, fui mais rigoroso e decidi não aceitar esse tipo de hadware na minha rede até pq foram casos isolados. Diferente do nosso amigo que teve o problema com outros fabricantes isso me preocupa muito, pois foi o que pensei como pior caso. Isso pq não encontrei a solução do mesmo.

Fica minha "contribuição".

----------


## naldo864

quando a rede esta em bridge acontece muito isto e so o cliente colocar um roteador na outra ponta pra te lascar .
o jeito e roteamento mesmo.

----------


## gylboy

amigo e so voce trocar o firmware dele. ele e da intelbras
*Roteador Wireless 150 Mbps GWR-100*

----------


## marconelopes

Modem é diferente de roteador, a porta WAN do modem é RJ11, e esta configurada para operadora de telefonia e não tem a opção de configuração. Sobram 4 portas RJ45 LAN, onde funcionam um serviço de dhcp, tando na Lan quanto wifi usam serviço de dhcp, o cabo de internet vai ser ligado na Lan, como a Lan é um servidor dhcp, ele vai gerar ips para toda rede, provocando um caos, por isso tem que desligar o servidor dhcp. Quando isso acontece os ips gerados não é do modem e sim do Gateway que vem o cabo de internet, se a autenticação for em hotspot só vai pegar um dispositivo no modem, se outro usuário for se conectar vai derrubar quem estiver logado só permitindo uma autenticação. No hotspot users profile, shared user, pode-se colocar a quantidade de host que quer se conectar, mas lembre-se para cada host é liberado um IP no gateway.
Se esse problema acontecer em um roteador, ele esta com defeito de software, reinstale o firmware ou troque o roteador.

----------

